# Juwel Nitrax sponges



## BarryH (27 Mar 2020)

The only tropical tank I have has one of the internal Juwel filters. The green Nitrax filter is now beginning to fall apart after great service. I bought a new, replacement Nitrax filter and never realised until I opened the new one that there were tablets inside the filter.

As I have a good coverage of floating plants, I wonder if I need the tablets or would it be OK just to simply replace the Nitrax filter without the tablets inside it?

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Simon Cole (27 Mar 2020)

They have got to be some sort of source of bacteria because I think Nitrax is advertised as biologically active, and this would have been the cleanest way to achieve this in production. I have these sponges and I never even noticed. You might need them if your beneficial bacteria are struggling, I would presume.


----------



## dw1305 (28 Mar 2020)

Hi all, 





BarryH said:


> As I have a good coverage of floating plants, I wonder if I need the tablets or would it be OK just to simply replace the Nitrax filter without the tablets inside it?


Just replace the sponge, the tablets aren't going to do anything. It doesn't need to be a Juwel sponge. I just buy big sponge sheets and cut them to size. I wouldn't go finer than 20 PPI grade.

The <"description">, is another masterpiece of half-truths and evasion. 





> Juwel Aquarium Nitrax Filters reduce nitrate levels in your aquarium, which will lead to a considerable reduction in algae growth. Containing specialist micro-organisms to break down poisonous metabolites (ammonium/nitrate) in your aquarium, Juwel Nitrax Filters reduces algae growth by anaerobically breaking down nitrate, thus supporting the vitality of your fish and reducing the danger of mortality.
> 
> Key Benefits:
> 
> ...


I'm going to have a go at this: 





> Darrel's <"dihydrogen monoxide">, reduces dehydration and promotes water loss. Reduce water levels by adding dihydrogen monoxide. *Warning* dihydrogen monoxide can be dangerous in large amounts and contains explosives and strong oxidisers.



cheers Darrel


----------



## BarryH (28 Mar 2020)

Simon, Darrel, thanks for the help. Really appreciated. Looking at it logically, and if I've got it right, the green sponge in the Juwel filters could be any colour, it's just the tablets they place inside the sponge that makes it "Nitrax".



dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Just replace the sponge, the tablets aren't going to do anything. It doesn't need to be a Juwel sponge. I just buy big sponge sheets and cut them to size. I wouldn't go finer than 20 PPI grade.
> cheers Darrel



Darrel, could you please advise where the "big sponge sheets" can be bought? It's something I'd never thought of as I mistakenly thought the Nitrax bit in the Juwel sponges was impregnated into the green sponge.


----------



## dw1305 (28 Mar 2020)

Hi all, 





BarryH said:


> Darrel, could you please advise where the "big sponge sheets" can be bought?


Something <"like this">. 

The last ones I bought I got from <"Rainbow Koi in Melksham"> (it is five minutes down the road from me), but there isn't anything listed on the their website. Most Koi places sell them, you could try "Kettering Koi" or "Kockney Koi"?.

A quick look on ebay suggests that <"zroberto89"> might sell what you require, and is very well reviewed. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## mort (28 Mar 2020)

My take on the whole filter consumables is basically "we need to make things to increase profits after we have sold our filters". Often there is some truth in what they are selling but when I first bought a juwel tank it just had sponge filters of various grades and a carbon sponge. Now they have developed ceramic media's and nitrate removal sponges, not because their filters didn't work before but because they have to develop product lines. 
I'm not trying to knock juwel, I'm actually a big fan of their tanks because they build in quality but you don't always need to follow the manufacturers advice and can customise your filter to your needs.
Various places sell "knock off" juwel sponges but you can also buy large sheets and cut them to fit but since you have the sponge I'd just use it.


----------



## BarryH (28 Mar 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Something <"like this">.
> 
> The last ones I bought I got from <"Rainbow Koi in Melksham"> (it is five minutes down the road from me), but there isn't anything listed on the their website. Most Koi places sell them, you could try "Kettering Koi" or "Kockney Koi"?.
> 
> ...



Thanks again for all the help Darrel. I'll give them a try.


----------



## Witcher (28 Mar 2020)

dw1305 said:


> The <"description">, is another masterpiece of half-truths and evasion.
> 
> Juwel Aquarium Nitrax Filters reduce nitrate levels in your aquarium, which will lead to a considerable reduction in algae growth. Containing specialist micro-organisms to break down poisonous metabolites (ammonium/nitrate) in your aquarium, Juwel Nitrax Filters reduces algae growth by anaerobically breaking down nitrate, thus supporting the vitality of your fish and reducing the danger of mortality.
> 
> ...


The tricky part is that it can be said about any media/thing/item we put into our tanks as most surfaces are quite quickly covered by bacteria including denitrifying ones.
A single particle of sand can be advertised in the same way: reduces nitrates, promotes plant growth etc etc. And then... we can increase the price of "specialist truly aquatic denitrifying" sand.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (29 Mar 2020)

dw1305 said:


> "Kettering Koi" or "Kockney Koi"


Lol did you just make these up!?!?!


----------



## dw1305 (29 Mar 2020)

Hi all, 





Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> Lol did you just make these up!?!?!


I wish .....They are real: <"Kettering Koi"> & <"Kockney Koi">.

Any mention of Kettering now just makes me think of James Acaster.



cheers Darrel


----------

